# für Kölner: Singel Trials in der Ville



## Heimwerker King (31. August 2001)

Hallo Zusammen,
wer aus der Kölner Umgebung kommt, der findet in der Ville oberhalb von Brühl einige Singeltrails die man hintereinander gehängt zu einer schönen Feierabendtour mit ca. 30 km ausbauen kann. Besonderes Schmankerl ist der "Bombenkrater" oberhalb von Walberberg (in der Nähe des Fußballplatzes/Antennenmast der Telekom). Hier kann man sich Austoben und seine Technik verbessern. Oder rund um den Bergeistweier (nähe Phantasialand; ab Wanderparkplatz Bergeiststrasse) auf den Nebenwegen direkt am Hochufer. 

Ein guter Ausgangsplatz sind Parkplätze an der B51/Brühl-Euskirchen in der Nähe des Birkhofs oder man biked von Hürth- Fichenich kommend immer weiter bis nach Walberberg, und bleibt immer in der Ville.

Viel Spaß beim Testen.

Gruß
Lord

PS Würde mich über weitere Tips aus unerer Gegend heir im Forum freuen.

PPS Wer kennt Trailtips für die Region Dahn oder für Manderscheid (war mal etwas in der bike oder BikeMag kennt jemand die Ausgabe


----------



## steve (7. September 2001)

Hört sich ganz gut an, ab dem 20. hab ich wieder alle Zeit der Welt zum Biken, dann könnte man sich ja mal treffen.

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanillefresser (8. September 2001)

Fahren mehrmals die Woche ab Bornheim in die beschriebene
Richtung. Rechtsseitig der B 51 sind noch bessere Singletrails
z.B. Obersee und Untersee.
Kannst Dich ja mal anschließen oder schau auf unsere homepage
unter www.team-veronesi.de


----------



## Heimwerker King (21. September 2001)

Hallo Steve, 
bin voraussichtlich Samstagnachmittag (22.9.2001) ab ca. 14.00 Uhr in der Ville unterwegs. Kannst dich melden, wenn Du magst.

Gruß
Lord

PS: Vanillefresser: Habe wir auch schon probiert, unser Favor ist jedoch derzeit der Trail rund um den Berggeistsee.
PPS: Auch andere die Lust und Laune haben können sich nartürlich auch melden.

[email protected]


----------



## steve (21. September 2001)

@lord61

Komme gerne, Problem ist nur, daß ich kein Auto habe. Gibt es in der Nähe irgendwo nen Bahnhof? Komme mit dem Zug dann aus Aachen.


----------



## steve (22. September 2001)

Schade, scheinst die Nachricht nicht gelesen zu haben, gehe jetzt hier ne Runde biken. Euch aber viel Spaß. Bis denn, vielleicht klappts das nächste Mal.

Gruß 

Steve


----------



## helman (12. November 2001)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin am WE das erste mal in der Ville gewesen, und hab u.a. dem Trail um den Berggeistsee ausprobiert. Hatte eine Menge Spaß gehabt und Lust auf mehr bekommen. 

Wer kennt sich in der Ville aus, und hat Lust mal eine gemeinsame Tour zu machen? Es gibt sicherlich noch mehr geile Trails in der Ville !!!!

email: [email protected]

Gruß

... Helmut


----------



## Heimwerker King (13. November 2001)

Hi Helmann,

war auch mit einigen Kumpels da. Sah´ja wüst aus mit all den abgeholzten Bäumen .

Wenn Du Interesse hast, bei "etwas" Wetter Sonntag (18.11) gegen 11.00 Uhr Start am Parkplatz des Heider Bergsee (in Brühl, in der direkten Nähe der Bundesakademie; Daberger Weg)

Bei interesse kurze Mail an mich.

Gruß
Lord


----------



## Heimwerker King (13. November 2001)

Obige Einladung gilt auch für alle anderen die Interesse haben.

Gruß
Lord


----------



## Thorsten (13. November 2001)

Mahlzeit!
Sonntag sieht leider schlecht bei mir aus, aber vieleicht schaffe ich es ja doch noch. Wenn ihr Euch an einem anderen Termin aber nochmal treffen solltet wäre ich auch gerne dabei.


----------



## Heimwerker King (14. November 2001)

Hi Thorsten,

immer doch.

Gruß
Lord

PS: Hatte seinerzeit deine SMS wg. Siebengebirge zu spät bekommen. War da schon bei hälfte unserer 70 km Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (20. November 2001)

Hallo Helman,
(auch auf diesem Wege wg was im Forum und so)

war Sonntag wirklich ne gute Tour. Du hast ordentlich Kondition, naja so als alter Mann muss man halt Kämpfen und wenn einen dann noch die anderen Old Boys am Sonntag morgen hängen lassen.....  .

Ok, das mit der "Familien" Tour können wir auch gerne machen, kann dann meinen Nachwuchs mitnehmen.

Also am nächsten Sonntag wieder gegen 11.00 Uhr Tour ab Parkplatz Heider Bergsee (ausser wenns beim Start bereits regnet). (oder alternativ Glessener Höhe)

Auch an Thorsten Steve Matthes_br usw.

Ggf. unter der euch bekannten Handy nummer bei mir melden.

Gruß
Lord


----------



## helman (20. November 2001)

Hallo Lord61,
bin gerne wieder dabei (muss schließlich noch an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen  ), lass uns auf jeden Fall am Ende der Woche noch mal SMSen oder mailen!!! 

Gruß

.... Helman


----------



## Heimwerker King (25. November 2001)

Hi Hellmann,

danke für die SMS.

Habe leider vergessen das ich ich von Mittwoch bis Samstag auf die Messe in Düsseldorf fahre und mich dann am Sonntag ein wenig um meine Tochter kümmern sollte. 

Aber das Wetter war heute ja auch zum ko... .

Also dann bis demnächst.

Gruß
Lord


----------



## helman (26. November 2001)

Hi Lord61,
war am So. dann doch noch bei mir um die Ecke (Glessener Höhe) ein wenig Biken. Es hat zwar nicht mehr von oben geregnet, aber trotzdem blieb kein Fetzen Stoff an mir und dem Bike sauber. **SCHLAMMSPRITZ***

Hab glaube ich eine Menge Fussgänger mit meinem Aussehen erschreckt. ***GRINS**** 

Aber geil war es trotzdem auch wenn man alle paar Meter im Morast einsackt, von Wurzeln aus der Fahrtrichtung geworfen wird oder nur auf dem Laub rutscht. Hab wenigsten noch ein paar nette Stellen zum Biken ausfindig gemacht.

Dann vielleicht bis zum nächsten Sonntag.

Gruß

..... Helman


----------



## helman (21. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Zusammen,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jahresende, kaltes Wetter, gefrorener Boden,...... aber ich will noch einmal auf das Bike.

Also schlag ich einfach mal eine Jahresabschluß-Tour vor.  






SONNTAG 30.12.2001 11:00 UHR. 

Revier: Glessener Höhe. 
Treffpunkt Parkplatz hinter der Feuerwehr in Glessen (an Hauptstraße Richtung Nieder-/Oberaussem). 
Tour: 35-40 KM pur Waldwege und Trails. 
Dauer ca. 2,5 h.

Das Revier soll nur ein Vorschlag sein und steht offen zur Diskussion (kenne leider nur dieses wie meine Hosentasche ***GRINS****). Wer eine andere Idee hat ...... heraus damit (Nideggen, die Ville oder andere Spots sind auch OK!)

Wer hat Lust?!?!??  

......helman


----------



## helman (31. Januar 2002)

Haben am WE zufällig zwischen Habbelrath und Frechen-Buschbell ein Waldstück entdeckt. Prima Wege zum Biken, aber leider nur auf einer kleinen Fläche (ca. 45 min biken ohne alles doppelt zufahren). Die Wege sind gut befahrbar und winden sich permanent zwischen den Flanken einer Reihe von Hügelchen (wohl ehemals Abraumhalden). Zwischendurch gibt es auch ein paar knackige Abfahrten. Klasse für Einsteiger,- wohl nicht wirklich spektakulär für Profis. Da die Location recht klein ist, leider nur für die kleine Feierabendrunde geeignet, oder als Spot auf der langen Tour durch die Ville.......................... (genaue Lage siege Karte!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (31. Januar 2002)

Hi Helman,

am Wochende soll es gutes  Wetter geben. 
Wollen uns Sonntag gegen 11.00 Uhr am HeiderBergsee treffen.
Zeit?

Redrace + Matthias wollen auch mit kommen.

Gruß
Lord


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ja im letzten Jahr hier richtig Kommunikation war, sieht es 2003 so aus, wie wenn keiner meht in der Ville biken würde.

Wie sieht es am kommenden Wochenede aus?

Wer fährt und braucht noch Unterstützung. Bitte melden.

@gabjeitiroler
Können auch gerne  mit den Kids fahren

@helman
Ich bin dir noch einen Rückruf schuldig leider nicht getan. Können auch gerne nochmal in Glessen fahren


----------



## redrace (6. Juni 2003)

HUHU

Ich bin am WE an der Mosel, aber Du hast recht hier hat sich lange nix mehr getan!!

Ich denke mal das am Sonntag um 10:30 einige Leute sich in Merten an der Antenne treffen. Das ist zumindest die Regel, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen ja diese bekanntlich. Sind im übrigen Freunde von mir. Also wenn Du keinen findest dann fahr einfach mal dahin vielleicht hast Du ja Glück!!

Gruß


----------



## vanillefresser (6. Juni 2003)

Hi,

Sonntag muß ich leider bis 15.00 Uhr Sicherheit produzieren , aber Montag hab ich frei. Kannst ja mal einen Vorschlag machen wann und wo. Vielleicht geht da was.


----------



## Landy (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,
hab mich ja immer schon gefragt wo die ganzen Biker aus der Umgebung stecken?
Kenne mich in der Ville bestens aus weil es sozusagen mein Garten ist.Es gibt wirklich einige schöne Trais zum fahren dort,würde mich ganz gerne mal anschließen,auch zu einer Feierabendtour.Schlagt doch mal einen Termin vor.


Ciao


----------



## Holgi_XA (19. Juni 2003)

Kommendes WE solls wieder nettes Wetter geben.
 
Vielleicht klappt es ja mit einem gemeinsamen Ausritt !?!
Werde mit meinem Mädel zu 100% wieder unterwegs sein.

MfG...


----------



## vanillefresser (19. Juni 2003)

Am Wochenende starten wir mit -2- Staffeln beim Brühler 12 Std.-Lauf, wird wohl etwas viel da noch ne Tour anzuplanen.


----------



## redrace (20. Juni 2003)

> Am Wochenende starten wir mit -2- Staffeln beim Brühler 12 Std.-Lauf, wird wohl etwas viel da noch ne Tour anzuplanen.



Weichei!!   

Viel Spaß!!


Ich bin am Sonntag in Einruhr/Eifel!! Ganz schnell MTB fahren!! 


Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (20. Juni 2003)

@ All,
bin am Wochenende mit der Familie an der Mosel. Daher Moselradweg statt Singeltrails.

Den Läufern in Brühl und dem Racer in Einruhr viel erfolg.


Gruß
Lord


----------



## vanillefresser (21. Juni 2003)

Hi Meik,


hättest Dich ja anstatt zu biken mal für eine der beiden Staffeln zur Verfügung stellen können. War verdammt eng 10 Leutchen zu finden.
Zu unserer Verpflegung sach ich besser nix, sonst ärgerst Du Dich wie Ostermontag geschehen. Nur soviel: Dabeisein hätte sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt!

Viel Erfolg in Einruhr ( soll Sonntag mächtig warm werden )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (21. Juni 2003)

> hättest Dich ja anstatt zu biken mal für eine der beiden Staffeln zur Verfügung stellen können



Wenn der liebe Gott gewollt hätte das ich laufe, hätte er mir einen großen Kopf und vier Beine gegeben und man würde mich Pferd nennen!!  



> Viel Erfolg in Einruhr ( soll Sonntag mächtig warm werden )



Vielen Dank und ich liebe es richtig heiss!!

Gruß


----------

